# Krabbe im Gartenteich



## Clausen (25. Aug. 2007)

hi,bin neu im Forum und habe ein problem .Seit einigen Tagen habe ich bemerkt,das ich eine ca. 12cm große Krabbe im Gartenteich habe!!Hat irgent einer die gleiche Situation?


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Krabbe im Gartenteich*

Hallo und Willkommen bei uns.

Hast Du zufällig ein Foto machen können?
Bisher habe ich noch nichts von Krabben in Gartenteichen gehört.

Es könnte sich aber um ein "ausgebüchstes" Tier aus der Nachbarschaft handeln. Frag doch da mal nach!


----------



## Regina (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Krabbe im Gartenteich*

Hallo Clausen,

bist Du Dir sicher, dass es eine Krabbe ist und nicht ein Krebs?  

Das hier ist eine Süßwasserkrabbe, und wie ein Krebs aussieht findest Du hier und besonders auch noch hier.


----------



## sigfra (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Krabbe im Gartenteich*

Hallo und Guten Morgen...


auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen...


... wüßte ich auch nur zugern, wie man von heut auf morgen ne Krabbe als Bewohner bekommt.... 

... wie Annett schon schrieb... die kann doch dann eigentlich nur aus der Nachbarschaft sein...

... und ein Bildchen wäre schön....


----------

